# Brady out for a stroll



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Brady hasn't been out in a while so he was curious today to see who was making all that racket below him.



OK I know your down there



So it's you Hyacinth. You and Onslo .



Well as long as it still you two I can go back and rest assured .


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Brady is looking so handsome. More photos, please


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh, Yaaay for Brady!! He is such a cutie and I've missed him. 
We'd love see him more often Rick. The pictures are great. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Brady is so cute! I had a bit of a chuckle as I read who he was looking at ,I loved that show on TV


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Brady sure is a curious fellow, checking out their downstairs neighbours to see if everything is in order.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Brady is adorable!


----------

